# My kids have joined 4-H



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My daughter wants to do Dairy goats since we raise Nigerians. The leader raises Nigerians and her daughters will be showing for the first time this yr. My son is undecited what to do yet lol. Anyone have tips or anything they would like to share to me or Daughter or son. My daughter is 8 so she will be hopefully showing this yr my son is 5 so no showing for him but he is pretty excited. Im thinking about buying my daughter a bottle doe to start working with. Something thats her own and will start teaching her responsibility. And yes i know i will need to help her and feed the baby when she is not available.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

In your state, can your kids show in other counties, or just in your own county?

Here in KY, the kids can go from one county fair to another, unless that county advertises a 'closed to county residents only' but there aren't many like that.
I think last year we went to 5-6 county fair shows outside of our county.

Every show we've gone to has had a 'novice' class for kids who are too young to show as 4-H, but they can still show. They are limited to showmanship and market goat class.
My daughter showed last summer when she was 5, she showed a kiko/boer cross doe who she trained all by herself! I just tried to help her with setting up and showmanship. Those two did awesome together. She did show her as a market doe, but we sold her as a breeding doe at the end of show season <biggest regret I have is selling that doe, she was soooo nice>.

So I'd definitely find out if there is novice in the county fairs 

Wouldn't be a 4-H project but something your son will definitely enjoy, and by the time he'd be old enough to be a 4-H member, he'd already know what he is doing


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

my daughter started her first year with rabbits they are an easy starter in 4h and she then decided to do an open class on sheep and goats to decide what she felt comfortable doing the next year and in our county under 8 children can show any animal in open class and get a participation ribbon my son does that he is 6 its a good way for them to get a feel of it with no pressure the rabbit is more talking in showmanship than any other but handling wise and profit its the easiest my daughter is doing goat and rabbit this year last year her profit on her rabbit was $750.00 so she used that money to purchase our two bred goats etc for this year 4h is a great thing they will love it


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Jacob would love that if he could show something he was upset when he found out he could not. Will ask if they have something for him. Jacob has been thinking about chickens.


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

chickens in our 4-h are judged in their pen so definitely look into to it as far as open class its not too complex the just either hold the bunny on the table or walk the animal around the arena at least in our county fair so def check into it and good luck its alot of fun my daughter jumped in head first she is 4-h council treasurer and secretary of our club so alot of work but also alot of fun


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

My kids show the diary goats and Pygmies. I have been a leader for 6 years. We have found several ways to incorporate goats into 4-H projects. 1: Show the goat 2: Indoor exhibit under other animals, goats. We do a project book or poster about breeds, care, or each kids personal experience.3: Science and Technology--vet science where we do something about milking, care, or disease, and last year we made goat 1st aid kits. 4: Goat bowl (check to see if available, may only have livestock bowl) 5: Meat science. We don't' do meat goats but it helps learn the anatomy so when they are asked questions in the showmanship class they are prepared. 6: Crafts--lotion or soap using goat milk, drawing, photography, sewing (goat blanket), ect. Need any other ideas feel free to message me!


----------

